# Hi All



## MissDaisies (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi All

Im currently attending Monklands under Dr Kumar - starting second cycle of clomid soon

Anyone else?
S x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there,

Ive been getting treatment under Dr kumar too although its been IUI Im having. Ive got one more shot at it then thats me 

Next step will be IVF at the Royal but that'll be ages away.

How many cycles of clomid will you get? I used colmid on my first IUI but it produced too many follicles for IUI and my treatment got abandoned. Wishing you luck!


----------

